

Car Talk guys are retiring... - A_A
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2012/06/08/154576808/car-talk-guys-are-retiring-but-their-best-stuff-will-be-rebroadcast

======
A_A
I have to say, this is one sad day for American culture. These guys, Click and
Clack the Tappet brothers, were a constant presence for some 25 odd years.
Always entertaining, sometimes insulting, and nearly always humorous. I loved
their take on focus on the people and their relationships with their machines.

Sad day. But the podcasts live on!

Onward, Click and Clack!

------
stevewillows
It goes to show the diversity in careers pursued by among MIT alumni.

